# Just all me "Sparky"!



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I never claimed to be an electrician, but I got the job done. :grin:

My sweetie wanted an outlet for her curling iron in the bathroom so...

Luckily, there was outlet on the opposite side of the wall, and within the same cavity in between two studs! I don't know why it took so long, but I managed to get the job done. She is happy so I am happy! :smile:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

And it's a GFI plug too(by law). That should tell her you want her around for a while.

Fortunately I have an open basement on the bathroom side so I have two seperate circuits . A 15amp 14gauge wire for the fan ,mirror and lights , and a 20amp 12 gauge wire circuit dedicated for hair blowers etc beside the vanity


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

TheCableGuy said:


> Fortunately I have a 20amp 12 gauge wire circuit dedicated for hair blowers etc beside the vanity


A man's got to look good....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> A man's got to look good....


I don't have much hair left , but if by chance I met a young freaky European gymnast that likes short fat bald broke guys , I may need it. 
So chances are pretty good it will never be used lol


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> And it's a GFI plug too(by law). That should tell her you want her around for a while.
> 
> Fortunately I have an open basement on the bathroom side so I have two seperate circuits . A 15amp 14gauge wire for the fan ,mirror and lights , and a 20amp 12 gauge wire circuit dedicated for hair blowers etc beside the vanity


Filling up that 200 amp service pretty quick, eh!:wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

schnewj said:


> Filling up that 200 amp service pretty quick, eh!:wink:


Seriously it doesn't take long . If I wasn't poor I'd have a home theatre system that needed a 100 amp service all by itself .
That may sound like overkill but it's not . The amplifier I want is the Anthom P5 and it weighs 130 pounds and has two 15 amp plugs because it draws 3600 watts . I like headroom so I'd have two 20 amp plugs for the amp . Then my paradigm 2300 series subwoofer requires a 20 amp service (recommended in the manual ) and I'd like to run a front and rear sub , so there's two 20 amp branches for those two . Then I'd have a 20 amp circuit for the flatscreen and the receiver and other components .


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

When we moved into this house 14 years ago, every outlet in the place was worn out so plugs were loose. Replaced every one of them. What a chore, but nice to have new ones. I also installed exterior outlets through the front wall from the boxes on the other side. Very handy at Christmas.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Even freaky European gymnast girls like to be warm. Whoops, you don't have insulation.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Shop guy said:


> Even freaky European gymnast girls like to be warm. Whoops, you don't have insulation.


What about the ones from Switzerland?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> When we moved into this house 14 years ago, every outlet in the place was worn out so plugs were loose. Replaced every one of them. What a chore, but nice to have new ones. I also installed exterior outlets through the front wall from the boxes on the other side. Very handy at Christmas.


That's the most annoying thing ever . I was watching YouTube and the guy recommended getting a better quality outlet . I'm like , I've only seen the one make and that's it . There all a buck or less.

I find working with 14 gauge is awesome ,12 gauge not so much .


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> What about the ones from Switzerland?


been there...
they like insulation too...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

You lot dont know youre born.
I have a 60 amp main breaker. thats it. Entire house and workshop.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> When we moved into this house 14 years ago, every outlet in the place was worn out so plugs were loose. Replaced every one of them. What a chore, but nice to have new ones. I also installed exterior outlets through the front wall from the boxes on the other side. Very handy at Christmas.


use these...
USA made...
rock solid contacts...
strong bodies..
last a long time...
side clamps simplify installation...
you can do away w/ pigtails...
way easy to branch off of...

this is the 10 pack..
Shop Cooper Wiring Devices 10-Pack 125-Volt 15-Amp Ivory Duplex Electrical Outlet at Lowes.com


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> What about the ones from Switzerland?


found out why you won't insulate...
you are trying to attract one of these...


.





























.

.
and good luck w/ these...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> That's the most annoying thing ever . I was watching YouTube and the guy recommended getting a better quality outlet . I'm like , I've only seen the one make and that's it . There all a buck or less.
> 
> I find working with 14 gauge is awesome ,12 gauge not so much .


Bryant BR15V...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> You lot dont know youre born.
> I have a 60 amp main breaker. thats it. Entire house and workshop.


Bob my house came with a 60 amp service . Had to upgrade to 100 minimum as per the home insurance companies . Now I have to replace all my water pipes as there galvanized. They raised my deductible to $5000 and the first $30,000 water damage is on me till they get replaced .
If I was mortgage free I'd say screw even having insurance


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> What about the ones from Switzerland?


They yodel at the wrong time. Used to freak me out!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thomas1389 said:


> They yodel at the wrong time. Used to freak me out!


neighbors complain too...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> I don't have much hair left , but if by chance I met a young freaky European gymnast that likes short fat bald broke guys , I may need it.
> So chances are pretty good it will never be used lol


You're not broke, Rick. You won a cool mil in the lottery. Remember??

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

Did you just tie into the other outlet?

HJ

Happy wife - happy life -- Mike knows the drill


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> Bob my house came with a 60 amp service . Had to upgrade to 100 minimum as per the home insurance companies . Now I have to replace all my water pipes as there galvanized. They raised my deductible to $5000 and the first $30,000 water damage is on me till they get replaced .
> If I was mortgage free I'd say screw even having insurance


 I have no upgrade available. 60, or nothing.
But i need to know why your insurance company hates galvanised pipe?

Dont tell me they want copper?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> I have no upgrade available. 60, or nothing.
> But i need to know why your insurance company hates galvanised pipe?
> 
> Dont tell me they want copper?


I'm putting in Pex and a bit of copper . There a real dictatorship here, and I believe a lot of it is to create more work to keep the economy going . Next my windows won't be exceptable


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> I'm putting in Pex and a bit of copper . There a real dictatorship here, and I believe a lot of it is to create more work to keep the economy going . Next my windows won't be exceptable


are the insurance company Photoshopped too???


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> are the insurance company Photoshopped too???


Well I photoshopped my roof as they wanted it replaced too 
J/K


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thats mad. Galvanised is much stronger than copper or plastic. Properly insulated against your winters that work pertfectly/
Oh, just realised..... they know your aversion to insulation. 
Say no more.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

TheCableGuy said:


> What about the ones from Switzerland?


They have apres Gym,,,schnapps and heat....>


----------

